# 5 kittens need homes... Uk Hertfordshire



## Delders (Aug 24, 2012)

A friend on Facebook has suffered unplanned kitten pregnancy (didnt know until came down to find them) have given get neutering advice uk u can get it free but wondered does anyone know of any rehoming centres or families xxx


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Perhaps you could call the local shelter and ask for names of animal rescue groups in your area?


----------



## Delders (Aug 24, 2012)

I've sent a page of shelters to the owner hopefully they can accept and don't already have too many thank you


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

No problem  I hope all of the kittens find great homes!


----------

